# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Sally Fletcher (Kate Ritchie)

## i_luv_dennis

:Searchme:  do they buy the caravan park

----------


## Debs

i heard a rumour that they do but i read somewhere else that sally cabt raise the loans she needs to buy it!

----------


## alr837

yes they do.  they do a swap with beth, they get the caravan park house - think tasha buys the park as a buisness investment, and beth and the kids move into sally and flynn's house

----------


## donzo78

does anyone know why the original flynn left? He was much better looking

----------


## Jenbobber

i liked him better too! much more rough around the edges! The new flynn is more beliveable as a partner to sally tho.

----------


## Emmak2005

:Cartman:  


> do they buy the caravan park


 I think Tasha's second cousin (Angie lookalike) buys it. Well officially her father Ian Osbourne buys it, but it's all supposed to be hush hush, so Beth is made to think that she's interested in buying it.

----------


## kirsty_g

sally is to have a fall next week and then the stalker tries to undo her drip.

----------


## CrazyLea

i thought the stalker caused the accident. lol

----------


## Jenbobber

what is the deal with zoe? how did she first come into it? why is she stalkinng them all? and are her and kym seeing eachother?

----------


## kirsty_g

shes doing it because her and sarah made friends whan she was in hospital and zoes the one who helped sarah escape.

watch the episode on www.backtothebay.net

----------


## Siobhan

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!! she can't leave.. she is H&W.. it just won't be the same without her  :Crying:

----------


## Abigail

I wonder what will happen to Cassie and Ric. 
It'll be wierd without her.

----------


## Abigail

From backtothebay.net


Less than an hour after the shock announcement of Kate's departure from the show, Script Producer Bevan Lee has kindly given us a statement on behalf of Channel Seven, exclusive to BTTB:

After twenty years playing one of the iconic characters of Australian television drama, Kate has decided to move on to new challenges. It is of course a sad day for both the makers and the fans of the show, but her departure will be handled with the sensitivity and respect it deserves. One of the reasons I came back to the show, that I could not talk about until now that the official statement of Kate's departure has been made, was to make sure that the story of Sally's departure is one befitting Kate's twenty years on the show and one that really delivers for the fans. It is a ten week arc story that starts with the last scene to air in Australia in 2007 and ends ten weeks in to the 2008 season. Kate will leave the show on an uplifting and positive note and the door will be kept open for her return should she ever choose to do so. There will be many dramatic and tension-filled twists and turns, and many tears of both joy and sorrow, along the way to her departure. Kate is a truly wonderful young woman and everyone at Seven wishes her well in both her personal life and her new career goals.

----------


## tammyy2j

She is H&A it won't be the same without her since Brad is leaving also i wonder will they leave together?

So who will take over the caravan park now?

----------


## DetBarb

She is the main reason I watch the show.  She to me is a composite of 2 of my sisters 7 daughters.    My other faves are Mum Pippa and of course Brad (WHAT a SPUNK!!!)  I DO hope they get back together.   Actually there was a whisper a few months ago about a major cliffhanger re one of the Bays stalwarts - well there are only 3 iconic ones : Sally Alf Colleen.  And yes I do agree H & A/SB wont be the same without Kate/sally.  She IS the show. (No offense Ray Meagher/Alf.   AND Sally remains the only foster child to be adopted.      I remember when she was adopted, shortly before Tom died.... they asked her if she wanted to call them Mum and Dad or Pippa and Tom, and she chose the latter.

When a few minor details re the major cliffhanger - and also the show about to celebrate 20 years on air emerged, I said to myself: Sally.  And they also mentioned the cliffhanger will do justice to the character and the shows 20 years, and will have viewers/fans on the edge of their seats till the show returns - and after it returns.    AND then came news of Chris Sandrinna leaving being axed from the show.     Plus the fact that the original producer/writer Bevan Lee is back.      AND the last week here, they introduced Brad and Rachels half teen sister - a real troublemaker - she's causing no end of problems for Brad and Rachel so far, and now she's making a play for Geoff - the farm boy - brother of Annie.  This new girl has obviously been made up to possibly remove Brad.    Brad and Rachel had no idea she existed till last week.  The girl Tam(sin) is 15.

----------


## DetBarb

> From backtothebay.net
> 
> 
> Less than an hour after the shock announcement of Kate's departure from the show, Script Producer Bevan Lee has kindly given us a statement on behalf of Channel Seven, exclusive to BTTB:
> 
> After twenty years playing one of the iconic characters of Australian television drama, Kate has decided to move on to new challenges. It is of course a sad day for both the makers and the fans of the show, but her departure will be handled with the sensitivity and respect it deserves. One of the reasons I came back to the show, that I could not talk about until now that the official statement of Kate's departure has been made, was to make sure that the story of Sally's departure is one befitting Kate's twenty years on the show and one that really delivers for the fans. It is a ten week arc story that starts with the last scene to air in Australia in 2007 and ends ten weeks in to the 2008 season. Kate will leave the show on an uplifting and positive note and the door will be kept open for her return should she ever choose to do so. There will be many dramatic and tension-filled twists and turns, and many tears of both joy and sorrow, along the way to her departure. Kate is a truly wonderful young woman and everyone at Seven wishes her well in both her personal life and her new career goals.


You scooped me here!  I reckon they will try and return as many of Sallys original family that they can - Frank Carly Steven/Selina (another fave of mine - both of them), maybe return Lyn (she returned to her family in around 1989-90) and friends Lance (again) his mate (cant think of his name) , maybe even return Alfs daughter Roo (Marthas birth mother - now THAT WOULD be a coup - I was never into her (and the fact that she made Frank  believe he was the babys father - but told him he wasnt when she jilted him...) and have been wondering for ages why they dont return her, plus Alfs other 2 sisters Celia and Barbara (once married to Donald - well actually she was before and after the affair with Morag which produced tomboy Bobbie (dead for about 10-15 years?), plus other past characters, which includes Christopher Fletcher (Tom and Pippa's only biological child - he was born after Pippa was told she couldnt have kids.   He was born about 1 year before Tom died.  He's only appeared a few times since Pippa (2) left the first main time about 12 -15 years ago, when sally was about 16-18.  He should be about 17-19 now.  Pippa had a daughter Ruby to the next man in her life Ian.  Ruby has never been mentioned since.  Ruby should be about 12-15 - unless theyve aged her...Pippa has had 2 husbands and one boyfriend.

Id say this next 6 months are going to be among - if not *the* highest rated eps in the shows history. :Smile:  and saddest because Sallys is leaving. :Sad:

----------


## Abigail

> It is a ten week arc story that starts with the last scene to air in Australia in 2007 and ends ten weeks in to the 2008 season. Kate will leave the show on an uplifting and positive note and the door will be kept open for her return should she ever choose to do so. There will be many dramatic and tension-filled twists and turns, and many tears of both joy and sorrow, along the way to her departure.


Thank god she's not being killed off. So, how do you think she's going to leave? Maybe (child) Pippa dies and Sally leaves with Brad. I can't really think of any other way she could leave. I hope Brad and Sally do get back together.

----------


## Debs

OMG!!

it wont feel right without sally  :Sad:  

Really glad they arent killing her off and im sure she will pop back quite a bit, she just cant go forever!

----------


## DetBarb

> Originally Posted by jelly belly
> 
> 
> It is a ten week arc story that starts with the last scene to air in Australia in 2007 and ends ten weeks in to the 2008 season. Kate will leave the show on an uplifting and positive note and the door will be kept open for her return should she ever choose to do so. There will be many dramatic and tension-filled twists and turns, and many tears of both joy and sorrow, along the way to her departure.
> 
> 
> Thank god she's not being killed off. So, how do you think she's going to leave? Maybe (child) Pippa dies and Sally leaves with Brad. I can't really think of any other way she could leave. I hope Brad and Sally do get back together.


Sally IS H & A and always has been. I cant see them killing little Pippa.  Sally may have a car accident - be in a coma/become temporarily paralysed - or be shot - bullet lodges in spine - same outcome - she gets cancer again goes into remission - Brad realises he cant live without her and apologises to her - they decide to marry again - and do it. She sells the caravan park to Alf alone or Ric Cassie and Alf and she and Brad go and join Mum Pippa.

Im also presuming that new girl Tam (who apparently is Brad and Rachel's half sister) is here for them too - as in their leaving.

Im actually wondering if Kate decided to leave at the Logies in May.  But kept it quiet till yesterday.  Because the news of Chris Sandrinna (Brad) being axed came in July.

----------


## Abigail

From homeandaway.com.au
*
KATE RITCHIE LEAVES HOME AND AWAY!

Messages to Kate*

Kate has played the role Sally Fletcher for twenty years and become one of Australiaâs most cherished actors, picking up a Silver and a Gold Logie in the process. Kate told Kochie and Mel on Channel Seven's morning show, that she will film her final scenes in December. "I have been blessed with a job that I have loved for the past 20 years and I wouldn't take back one moment of my time," she said. "I feel that it is time for change." Kate will spend the rest of 2007 concentrating on filming her final scenes of Home and Away. "My decision to leave the show has not been made lightly and despite being sad to say goodbye I am excitedly looking forward to what will be the next chapter of my life," Kate said.

Series Producer Cameron Welsh said "We are of course sad that Kate will be leaving us but will always be grateful for everything she has given to Home and Away over the last twenty years. Everyone here shares her excitement for what the future holds."

Kate read all your emails and called me last night to say thank you to you all.

*Hi Kate how are feeling, youâve had a crazy day with television appearances, photo shoots and so many interviews?*

âYeah itâs just been woah to goâ¦ itâs been non stop but look I am flattered you know, I guess I would be upset if I made this announcement and no one cared. I spent the trip home reading all of the emails, itâs just so lovely, I actually walked in the door and burst into tears with my boyfriend because I feel like I have been holding it together all day.

Despite knowing itâs the right decision itâs a huge emotional upheaval that I am about to face, so that part of it is hard. Like I said, I spent the trip home reading all these beautiful emails from people who had spent a long time watching the show, some for a few years and some who have watched for as long as I have been a part of it, itâs just really nice to hear their well wishes and their support because you can be in that studio all day and every day and you can forget that you are in other peopleâs lounge rooms every night.

I am just so flattered and so touched and in some ways after reading the emails it doesnât feel like I am doing it on my own anyway, there are so many people that are behind me and I am really grateful for that. Theyâre saying âdonât kill her off so that she can come backâ, but you know you work on a show like Home and Away and just because you die doesnât necessarily mean you canât come back thatâs been provenâ Kate laughs.

âBut itâs really nice, not just the emails, but when I came off Sunrise this morning Iâve had so many phone calls and beautiful messages from people, it just really cements with me that I am making the right decision. The only voice I really need to listen to is my own, but it is nice to feel that people will support me in whatever I decide to do next.â

*What was the reaction from Ray and the cast?*

âWell Lynn McGranger was quite funny, I didnât see her, but she sent me a text, I think sheâs pleased Iâm leaving because she finally gets the dressing room to herself. And Ray is at the World Cup so I havenât heard from Ray but he was one of the few people who did know I was leaving, so I sent him a quick message last night to let him know I was going on Sunrise and I did get a beautiful message from him pretty much straight away saying lots of people would be sad to see me go and that he would be one of those.

For those people and the close friends I have made on Home and Away and those who have left before me, the people I really want to stay in touch with, I will anyway, whether I am going to work with them every day. I think itâs just the day to day interaction with people I will miss, you know just the luxury of going to a job I really enjoy, like (some days) Iâm at Collaroy sitting in the sunshine talking with my mates, not everyone is lucky enough to have a job like that.â

*Thereâs always been a family atmosphere at Home and Awayâ¦*

âYeah there has been and everyone works as a real team and I think thatâs got something to do with itâs longevity, it would be nice to think that in some ways that comes across on the screen, but yeah I will certainly miss lots of things about it.

The one thing that I really have in common with the fans and all those people who have written in too, is that I think I will miss Sally equally if not more than they will because throughout my life, and Iâve said it before, there are ups and downs and you are not sure what is happening and you have a bad day and things change, but the one thing that has always been the same is that Sally has always been there for me. â

*I rememember you saying you were quite proud of her when you saw the tribute last Christmas.*

Yeah I was and itâs only been in the last few years that I have allowed myself to be proud of her and what I have achieved and itâs such a great feeling. I guess for such a long time Iâve been embarrassed of the character that I didnât think was particularly cool and didnât have the cool clothes and didnât have the hot boyfriend and all that kind of thing and now I realise that is something I should embrace because it just means I am like everybody else and thatâs whatâs really nice about it.â

*The fans are asking what you are going to be doing next?*

âIâm looking forward to a holiday, then in saying that I know that if I sit around doing nothing for too long, I will drive myself crazy so I canât imagine I will be idle for long and thatâs probably a good thing as well and I think itâs nice too to read the emails and see that people are excited to see what I am going to do nextâ¦so I guess Iâm going to try and not let them down. At this stage I am not making any commitments because first I need the dust to settle and then have a long hard think about what to do.

Thanks Kate

Interview by Tania Seager

You can send your messages to [email protected] and put 'KATE' in the subject line.

----------


## Abigail

Some links here:

Kate on Sunrise announcing she's quitting [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU_x70KZLLQ"]YouTube - Kate Ritchie Announces She's Leaving Home &amp; Away[/ame]

Kate talks about her best bits [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRij5q4cxmI"]YouTube - Kate Ritchie relives her top moments on Sunrise[/ame]

After the announcement [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExciJY48G7w"]YouTube - Larry Chats to Kate Ritchie[/ame]

Seven news announcement & on set interview http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/play...93810&src=news

----------


## CrazyLea

> I guess I would be upset if I made this announcement and no one cared.


I don't thnk she had any worry about that. As everyone has said, Sally is home and Away. It definately won't be the same without her!! It's gunna be really sad to see her leave  :Sad:  Least we have a while yet  :Smile: .

----------


## DetBarb

> Some links here:
> 
> Kate on Sunrise announcing she's quitting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU_x70KZLLQ
> 
> Kate talks about her best bits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRij5q4cxmI
> 
> After the announcement http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExciJY48G7w
> 
> Seven news announcement & on set interview http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/play...93810&src=news


How the heck did you get that??? :Cheer:  Im in Sydney. :Cheer:  You scooped me again!!  Is that Sunrise interview from channel 7 website?  well at least I have the honour of being the first to tell the UK that Kate quit. :Big Grin:  We here are 10 hours ahead of you.  When I posted the news it was between 9 and 11am Sydney time - UK time 11pm-1am.

Thanks for putting those bits up anyway :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very sad news. I don't watch it anymore but know it won't be the same without her. Whenever I think of Home & Away, she's the first thing that comes into my head along with Alf and Fisher. Wish Kate Ritchie the best of  luck for the future  :Smile:

----------


## Abigail

From backtothebay.net

Bevan Lee, Seven Network Script Executive and current Script Producer of Home and Away, has been reading the BTTB Forum and wished to explain a little about the number of upcoming departures (of which more are to be announced), which have had forum members become rather worried about the future of their favourite show:
*
No doubt the fans are disturbed by the number of actors choosing to not re-sign their contracts. This has always been a factor with the show, and even more so these days with the lure of Hollywood, although it is unusual to have this number choose to move on at the same time. Trust me, none of these departures are write outs. In each case the actor chose to leave. As I'm a glass half full sort of guy, I prefer to embrace this as a storyteller to allow me to tell exciting stories that give the actors interesting departures and lead those characters who remain in to exciting new drama. Dan's departure will do great honor to both the character and Tim's excellent work in bringing him to life. As I created the character of Dan Baker during my last stint as Script Producer, I am glad to be around to see Dan get the send-off he deserves. This story leads Leah in to moving and interesting new story areas. Those who have been screaming for Leah to get her own story, trust me she gets it now that Dan is leaving. And NO, they will NOT break up. To do that to them would betray you the viewers and the love you have for them as a couple. Rhys's character of Lucas follows the time honored tradition in "Home and Away" of sending kids off to Uni when they get to a certain age. His departure puts Tony in to the interesting position of being virtually a single man again, and this propels him in to a great new romantic triangle. For those fans who love him, Lucas's leaving makes HotDad hotter than ever. There are also some really compelling new characters coming in to the show and the return of one old villain will change the lives of many favorites forever. The fans can trust my promise that the Bay may be losing some popular residents, but the show will be more exciting than ever.*

----------


## kitty_uk

OMG  I  can  belive  it, i  thought  she  would  nevr  leave  .

----------


## Abigail

From DS

Kate Ritchie claims she will miss playing the role of Sally Fletcher in Home And Away.

Ritchie said that her character has become a "best friend" to her over the years and that she has found it hard to leave the show she has grown up with.

She told The Sun: "She's my best friend. I didn't really realise how much I'd miss her until I decided to leave. I can't pretend to be her anymore.

"Iâm really going to miss the show. Itâs all I have done my whole life so I have grown up with it."

The actress has appeared in the Aussie soap for 20 years, but filmed her final scenes last week. Her exit will screened in the UK next Spring.

The soap star claims her proudest moment on the show came filming the death scenes of her onscreen husband Flynn.

She commented: "Those scenes were very challenging and we really had something to sink our teeth into.

"Iâm very proud of those scenes and I know they meant something to a lot of viewers too."

----------


## Abigail

After 20 years, the Gold Logie winner last night waved goodbye to her alter ego Sally Fletcher, filming her final scene at Seven's Epping studios, watched by her family, friends and colleagues. In the two decades of growing up in the seaside town, Ritchie has been used to seeing many faces arrive and depart the bay.

"But it's never been my name," an emotional Ritchie said yesterday as she finished her final scene after growing up on the silver screen since the programs inception in 1988. "On the one hand you feel this incredible sadness, on the other, it feels like the beginning of the next part of my life. And yet I can't deny that saying goodbye to Sally Fletcher is the hardest thing I have ever done."

While we still have a few months left of the delightful Mrs. Fletcher-Saunders on our screen, Kate says the storylines give her a fitting farewell. It remains to be seen what the impact of the 2007 cliffhanger in Summer Bay will have on these final months, but she is staying tight-lipped. "It all becomes very clear as the story continues," she said. "We will revisit a lot of the history, in particular mine."

----------


## Abbie

Awwww I really am going to miss her, I wish I started watching home and away years ago now

----------


## Abigail

Saying goodbye to the cast and crew http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/sunris...dded-video-top

----------


## Abbie

> Saying goodbye to the cast and crew http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/sunris...dded-video-top


awwwwwww  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Kate Ritchie has stated that she is open to the possibility of returning to Home and Away.

The 34-year-old actress, who left her famous role as Sally Fletcher in 2008 after 20 years, said that she would only agree to a comeback if offered a "great story".

She told TV Week: "If it was to happen it would have to be a great story - or the 100 year anniversary of the surf club!

"It's never been on the agenda, but Sally is only an airface away - who knows what the future holds?"

Of her decision to quit, Ritchie reflected: "It was the biggest decision I've made in my life. It happened at the right time and the actual decision came quite easily. It was 20 years and it just made sense that it was time to send Sally on her way."

Former series producer Cameron Welsh told Digital Spy in 2010 that "the door will always be open to Kate's return".

After leaving Home and Away, Ritchie won a lead part in Australian drama Cops L.A.C in 2008, but it only ran for one season.

She this year narrated the Aussie version of hit reality show format Don't Tell the Bride.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2FJzthdfe

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2012), lizann (18-12-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

I'd like Sally to come back to the bay.

----------


## lizann

they should get her back for the 25th anniversary

----------


## alan45

Kate Ritchie will be returning to Home and Away, it has been revealed.

Ritchie played Sally Fletcher in the Summer Bay soap from 1988 to 2008, with her character last seen leaving to travel to Phuket.



Â© WENN / Robert Wallace


After a five-year break, however, the actress will begin filming again on the serial within the next few weeks, according to Channel Five.

Ritchie said of her return: "'There will be a wonderful sense of familiarity stepping back into Sally's shoes for a while.

"Summer Bay is a very different place these days, and I am looking forward to working with all the fresh faces that have continued to take Home and Away from strength to strength.

"It will be a good opportunity to catch up with some old mates too! Those cast and crew I worked with for so many years are who I have missed the most."

Series producer Lucy Addario added: "We are thrilled Kate is returning to Home and Away. Sally holds such a special place in the heart of the show, and we trust fans will be as excited as we are to watch her story unfold and follow Sally's journey again."

Ritchie's first scenes will be broadcast later in the year

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2013), lizann (11-02-2013), tammyy2j (11-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

That's great news

----------


## TaintedLove

Brilliant news. I hope we get more returnees for the 25th anniversary. I would love to see Lance, Pippa, Steven, Don Fisher, and Carly come back too.
 :Smile:

----------

tammyy2j (12-02-2013)

----------


## TaintedLove

Brilliant news. I hope we get more returnees for the 25th anniversary. I would love to see Lance, Pippa, Steven, Don Fisher, and Carly come back too.
 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kate Ritchie has admitted that her return to the Australian soap will be "daunting".

The actress begins filming her comeback scenes as Sally Fletcher next week, telling Sunrise that her character won't be returning simply for a "beach side holiday".

"I'm really excited about popping back for a while. It's nice to hear that people will be welcoming you back with open arms," she said.

"Of course there's a sense of familiarity, but I turn on Home and Away these days and there are so many faces that I haven't met before, so that's a little daunting but it's exciting.

"It'll be the same, but different. Home and Away keeps changing all the time and it's looking better all the time. I'll be learning a great deal this time around.

"I can't tell you too much, but no-one ever comes back to Summer Bay for a beach side holiday. There are many reasons why Sally is back.

"Thankfully I wasn't killed off so I don't have to emerge from the fridge. I feel excited to be able to come back and celebrate 25 years of Home and Away."

----------


## Katy

It will be good to have her back. Sally was home and away!!

----------


## Perdita

The first image of Kate Ritchie's return to Home & Away has been revealed.

The picture, which shows Ritchie as her on-screen character Sally Fletcher, marks the actress's return to the soap after a five-year break.


Â© Channel 5
Kate Ritchie on 'Home and Away'


Ritchie played Sally for 20 years between 1988 and 2008, with her character then leaving to travel to Phuket.

On coming back to the soap for "just for a couple of months", Ritchie said: "There will be a wonderful sense of familiarity stepping back into Sally's shoes for a while.

"Summer Bay is a very different place these days, and I am looking forward to working with all the fresh faces that have continued to take Home and Away from strength to strength.

"It will be a good opportunity to catch up with some old mates too! Those cast and crew I worked with for so many years are who I have missed the most."

The 34-year-old recently described her return as "daunting" and revealed that she had doubts over rejoining the long-running series.

She said: "I must admit, for a while I thought, 'Should I be going back because it took me such a long time to leave?' 

"I'd quite liked the things I'd done since I'd left, so why would I go back? Then I thought, 'Why not?'"

Ritchie's first scenes will be broadcast later in the year.

----------

tammyy2j (15-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

It will be like she never left!!

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses revealed a real treat for long-term fans last month with the announcement that Kate Ritchie had agreed to reprise her role as Sally Fletcher.

Sally, one of the show's best-loved characters, will be back on screen later this year for a special storyline to coincide with Home and Away's 25th anniversary celebrations.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Kate Ritchie, who plays Sally, for an in-depth chat about her return.

How does it feel to be back on Home and Away after five years?
"It felt kind of strange at first, but in no time it was as if I had never left. Yes, there are many new things about the job. There are brand new studios, new sets and new fellow cast members, but there is also a lovely sense of familiarity about it all. 

"There is also a sense of security in knowing exactly what the show is about and where its heart is, so all I have to do is concentrate on the work itself and enjoy! It was a job I loved and will forever have a sentimental attachment to, so I'm pleased that it has been this way upon my return." 

How did the return come about?
"I received a call from my manager one day saying that a request had come through from Home and Away, asking whether I would be interested in returning as a guest as part of the show's 25th anniversary celebrations.

"I wasn't sure what to think at first, because I honestly had never considered making a return. It had taken a long time to reach my decision to leave in the first place! I kept asking myself, 'Why would I want to go back?' and then I realised that the question really should be 'Why not?' Life and career should be all about doing the things that are rewarding and fun, and I knew it would be both those things."

What was the main appeal of returning for you? Is it mainly because it's Home and Away's 25th year?
"Celebrating Home and Away is a very good reason to accept the invitation of a return, but the main appeal is that working on Home and Away is one of the best jobs in the world for a multitude of reasons and it is a job that I enjoyed very much. It's also a very good excuse to catch up with some people that I haven't seen for a long time too!"

What can you tell us about what brings Sally back to Summer Bay?
"Not a great deal as yet! But what I can say is that it would be nice to think Sally Fletcher has returned for a holiday but to be honest, that wouldn't be particularly interesting for me or the audience, so in true Summer Bay style there is a much more serious reason for her return! It's one that requires the support of the people she loves most." 

Is Sally the same person we know and love, or has she changed much during her time away?
"When Sally first left Summer Bay, she was off on a holiday to Thailand and that is where she has stayed. She's been doing what she loves and what she does best, teaching and working with kids. 

"It has no doubt been an experience she would have found enriching, but I don't think it would have necessarily 'changed' her, as it is purely an extension of the road she was already on. Sally has always been pretty solid, and so I'd like to think she is still the person audiences have known and loved."

What can we expect from the story as it progresses? Will there be high-octane drama, or is the story more personal and low-key?
"Well, I suppose it all depends whether Sally gets mixed up with one of the River Boys or not! Personally, my favourite stories to watch and to work on have always been the personal and low-key, and the ones that really are the heart of Home and Away. I have my fingers crossed that it's one of those."

How easy was it to 'find' the character of Sally again after five years? Has it come naturally or has it required some effort?
"Sally is a bit like that best friend we all have who, regardless of how long it's been since we've spoken or caught up, you can just pick up where you left off - so stepping back into her shoes has come naturally. I have actually missed playing her very much and so it feels great to be revisiting that for a while."

Do you still watch Home and Away on occasion, or are the new characters like the River Boys all unfamiliar to you?
"I must admit, I did have to do a little bit of research as to who was related to who, and who was dating who! Thankfully, Leah and Irene are still working in the Diner and Mr Stewart is still 'stoning the flamin' crows', so all was not lost!"

Do you think Home and Away has changed much while you've been away?
"I think it has changed a great deal, as it probably did when I was a regular cast member but didn't notice on a day-to-day basis! I think the biggest change to the show over the past five years is the way it looks, and I have to say it just gets better and better. 

"Gone are the days of three cameras across the front in a brightly lit studio, with the process now being more like film than ever before - just without the luxury of time!"

Given your history with the show, how do you feel about Home and Away reaching its 25th year?
"I feel extremely proud of the show. Proud of the show I worked on for so many years and proud of the show it has become since. It is a credit to all of the people who have contributed to it, continuing to make it better and better all the time. 

"I also think in a day and age where everything is about the 'new and shiny', it is comforting to know that there are still plenty of people, the world over, who stay loyal and like what they know."

Would you ever consider returning again, or do you think this is the last time viewers will see Sally?
"I didn't think I would be back this time around, so who knows?"

You've had a lot of different roles on Australian TV since leaving Summer Bay. How has life after the show compared to what you'd expected?
"I really didn't know what to expect. Leaving Home and Away was not only leaving a workplace but leaving an entire life behind - one that I had lived since the age of 8, and so I knew it was going to take some adjusting! 

"Going straight into breakfast radio here in Sydney was the best thing that could have happened. The timing was perfect. It was not a job I could possibly try to compare with Home and Away. It taught me so many new skills, put the shoe on the other foot in many ways and helped me find my voice. I had to learn to be me and not the character I had played for such a long time. 

"Since then I have worked on many different projects, as an actress, host and ambassador. I also had some much overdue downtime, planned a wedding, got married and spent some time in the UK! 

"So, to say the five years post Home and Away were full and busy is an understatement. Most recently, I have been working with the ADCNSW, filling in the breakfast slot at Nova over summer with Sam Mac and filming a guest role on new ABC drama comedy It's A Date, which is due for release later in the year."

Would you ever consider working abroad or are you keen to carry on working in Australia?
"I have never had the inclination to pack my bags and head to LA like many of my former work mates. Instead, after finally leaving the shores of Summer Bay, I chose to build on what I already had here in Australia. 

"For me, heading to the US would be like starting all over again, which I am not prepared to do. In saying that, there has always been a part of me that would love to one day work in the UK. I think this is because I have always been a great admirer and big fan of British drama. Especially crime! I happen to think it's the best, anywhere in the world, so if I ever had the chance to add that to my resume I would be happy to start loading my suitcase!"

You've had great storylines as Sally. Which ones stand out as your favourites?
"Besides cutting Mr Haggis out of the bagpipes as a 9-year-old girl? I'd have to say the story arc which saw Sally lose the love of her life - and father of her child - Flynn to cancer. I thought it was handled so beautifully and to this day, it's one of the stories that people continue to talk to me about."

A lot of Aussie dramas have come and gone. Why do you think Home and Away has stuck around?
"I have always felt that Home and Away respects the audience, which is why we have received that from them in return for the past 25 years and at its heart is family, good and bad. Something that pulls on the heartstrings makes viewers feel connected to the characters and keeps people tuning in because they care what happens to them."

----------

tammyy2j (15-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kate Ritchie has featured in a new clip to promote the return of Sally Fletcher.

Earlier this year, it was announced that Ritchie, who starred in the soap for 20 years, would be making a return to the show and reprising her role as the much-loved character.




The new 29-second clip shows past footage of Sally, with narration from the character stating that "things aren't always the way you remember".

Meanwhile, the trailer hints at a dark reason for Sally's return, as she explains: "I had to come back. But I'm afraid to tell them why."

Sally will be seen on screen later this year for a special storyline to coincide with Home and Away's 25th anniversary celebrations.

Ritchie played Sally between 1988 and 2008, with her character then leaving to travel to Phuket.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2013), lizann (28-06-2013), tammyy2j (21-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kate Ritchie has admitted that she is more confident now than when she was first on the show.

Ritchie, whose character Sally Fletcher left the soap five years ago but is returning as part of its 25th anniversary, has revealed that she felt awkward growing up on screen.

Speaking to Who magazine, she said: "I was the awkward, pudgy teenager, but I've slowly grown into who I am now.

"I look back at those old tapes and I think, 'Oh my goodness'. I did have a really hard time during puberty. But it's made me who I am.

"It's nice to feel like the most positive thing I can do is to be the best version of me."

Ritchie, who married former NRL player-turned-chef Stuart Webb in 2010, also revealed that she would love to have children one day.

She said: "I get ladies coming up to me in the supermarket and saying, 'Did I read you were having a baby?'

"It will be a great day when I'm pregnant, but it will happen when it's meant to happen."

Ritchie's return to Home and Away will be broadcast later in the year.

----------


## lizann

is she back to die?

----------


## Perdita

I was under the impression she is going to be back long term

----------


## Dazzle

> On coming back to the soap for "just for a couple of months", Ritchie said: "There will be a wonderful sense of familiarity stepping back into Sally's shoes for a while.


As you can see from a post of your above, Perdita, unfortunately Sally's return is only temporary.

----------


## Perdita

I was under the impression she was back for longer  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

> I was under the impression she was back for longer


I'm hoping Kate Ritchie will enjoy it so much she'll want to come back permanently.

----------

Perdita (30-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kate Ritchie has revealed that her character Sally Fletcher will be harboring a secret upon her return to Summer Bay.

Earlier this year, it was announced that Ritchie, who starred in the soap for 20 years before leaving in 2008, would be making a return to the show for its 25th anniversary. 

While Sally pretends that she is simply back because she has missed the bay and wants to show her daughter Pippa around, it soon becomes clear that there is more to her return that she is letting on.

Ritchie told TV Week: "Sally feels that there is this enormous mountain in front of her. She's back because she doesn't want to climb it on her own. 

"The secret is something that rocks the foundation of her family and is, in some ways, close to home. It's something she's been through before and is extremely distressing.

"When you're in that situation, you need to be surrounded by people you love, the people that know you better than you know yourself.

"She realises Summer Bay is where she is going to get the greatest support."

Sally feels unable to share the news with her old friends at first, but it is not long before people start to notice that something is going on behind the scenes.

Ritchie said: "It's actually Roo who picks up on the vibe that there is more to Sally's return. When there is something weighing heavily on your heart, it finds its way out into the world. 

"The person she reveals the news to first is Alf. I think she does so because that is why she is back - to have someone to lean on and a community to help her out. 

"As much as she didn't want to land in town and dump this information on everyone, she also needs their love and support. 

"She's reaching out really and she's back because she knew she couldn't do it on her own."

----------

lyndapym (11-07-2013), tammyy2j (08-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sally had cancer before maybe she has again

----------


## dolphinree

Her daughter is dying and vj may have the same thing

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kate Ritchie has revealed that her character Sally Fletcher is facing every parent's worst nightmare.

Australian viewers will have seen Sally return to Summer Bay last week, but will know that she is hiding a devastating secret.

Sally's daughter Pippa is dying of mitochondrial disease, and she is desperately trying to get the money together to take her to a clinic in America.

Ritchie told TV Week: "At this point, there is no cure for mitochondrial disease. So it is more about living with it, and managing it and trying to make your life better. 

"The fact that there is a clinic in America doing trials is just a glimmer of hope. It's just about trying to get her there."

Sally decides that the only way to get the money together is to sell the Caravan Park house. However, she struggles to get bids on the property. 

Realising how desperate Sally is for the money, Alf (Ray Meagher) steps in and suggests that he and Roo (Georgie Parker) could jointly purchase the house and Sally is overwhelmed by his kindness.

Ritchie said: "It's lovely that people are rallying around her and trying to make her feel better. 

"It proves how wonderful friendship can be and the fact that people will do anything for you if they can."

Unbeknown to Sally though, Roo and Alf are turned down by the bank and aren't approved for the loan. Unable to tell her the disappointing truth, Alf lies to Sally and Pippa and tells them everything will be fine. 

Ritchie continued: "It's very hard. As much as Sally wants to be back in Summer Bay, she feels helpless if she's just sitting there and not doing anything. 

"The idea of selling the house, getting to America and going to the Mayo Clinic feels like she's actively pursuing the goal and working towards something. It's scary it could be snatched away. 

"Many emotions for Flynn also flood back. She does say quite often to Alf on those bad days, it is not only what she is dealing with that's getting her down, it's the fact that she is dealing with it on her own. 

"Her soulmate Flynn, will never be around to help her with these things. She doesn't have the man she loves around and Pippa doesn't have her father."

----------

Dazzle (22-07-2013), tammyy2j (22-07-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Sally Fletcher will be left devastated when her unwell daughter Pippa suffers a seizure. 

Pippa (Piper Morrissey) is suffering from mitochondrial disease, and Sally (Kate Ritchie) is desperately trying to get the money together to take Pippa to the US for treatment when the incident happens.

Pippa suffers the seizure at school shortly after telling Jett how she is set to travel to America to cure her illness. 

After Pippa is rushed to hospital, Sally is told by the doctors that the seizure is connected to the disease but fortunately there is no permanent damage.

Ritchie said to TV Week: "It's hideous. All the fears Sally has had have been realised. When it feels like there is not a lot of hope, it's a hard road to travel.

"Sally tries to reassure Pippa that it's going to be okay, she's not going to die and they're going to fight this together.

"You can have the greatest plan in the world, but you also need a little bit of luck on your side.

"You need to have the universe looking out for you and it doesn't look like it's working out for them."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Sally Fletcher will be left devastated when she discovers her young daughter Pippa is planning her own funeral.

Pippa (Piper Morrissey), who recently suffered a seizure as a result of mitochondrial disease, is receiving treatment in hospital and decides she needs to prepare for the worst case scenario.

However, this will devastate her mum Sally (Kate Ritchie), who is desperately trying to get the money together to take her daughter to America to receive life-saving treatment for the disease.

Ritchie said to TV Week: "Sally is devastated and shocked. It's the first time Sally has really had to acknowledge that this child is a lot more cluey than she imagined.

"Pippa is being affected by it a lot more than Sally thought and Sally needs to be more upfront."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kate Ritchie has said that she doesn't feel as sad about leaving the soap this time round. 

The actress played Sally Fletcher for over 20 years before departing the role in 2008, but recently returned for an eight-week stint to coincide with the show's 25th anniversary.

With her final scenes being aired on Australian screens this week, Ritchie said to The West: "It wasn't the same kind of sadness as when I first said goodbye after 20 years.

"I suppose when I was leaving all those years ago, I wasn't sure what the future held. I was worried about leaving my safety net, whereas now life is different.

"There was a little sadness that I wouldn't be seeing people every day but there was also something really nice about knowing that the door had been opened, and that all of my fears about going back were ridiculous.

"Who knows what the future holds but there are far worse places to be than in Summer Bay and working on a show like Home and Away."

Ritchie also revealed that the best part of returning to the show was working with Piper Morrissey, who plays Sally's young daughter Pippa. The 11-year old actress has previously described Ritchie as being like a mum to her on set.

Ritchie said: "I am very flattered that she would say such a thing because I have met Piper's mum and she is a wonderful lady.

"It was such an interesting time working with Piper because I suppose in some ways I could see a lot of me in her.

"I think when I was a young girl and I was working on the set I had that same sense of excitement and eagerness that sometimes wears off as we all age."

UK viewers will see Sally return to Summer Bay on Tuesday, September 17 on Channel 5 at 6pm.

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2013)

----------


## lizann

so she came back for money and then leaves

----------


## Perdita

Yes, but the money was for her sick daughter

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away airs Sally Fletcher's long-awaited return on UK screens later this month.

Sally (Kate Ritchie) shocks the Summer Bay residents by appearing in town out of the blue with daughter Pippa (Piper Morrissey) by her side.

Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) is first to see Sally and wastes no time in giving her a warm welcome as he's thrilled to see her.

Alf is ecstatic to see Sally back in the bay.
Â© Channel 5
Alf is ecstatic to see Sally back in the bay.


Alf welcomes Sally back home.
Â© Channel 5
Alf welcomes Sally back home.


Alf is happy to see Sally and Pippa.
Â© Channel 5
Alf is happy to see Sally and Pippa.


Sally talks to Pippa about Summer Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Sally talks to Pippa about Summer Bay.


Marilyn, Irene and Leah are equally pleased, but Roo is more wary of Sally as she is jealous of the close connection she shares with Alf.

As well as harbouring her own insecurities, Roo can sense that Sally is hiding something and starts gossiping that she may have an ulterior motive for being back in the Bay.

Alf is quick to shoot down her theories, but as Sally seems to be in a pensive mood, it's clear that Roo might be right.

Sally contemplates her life.
Â© Channel 5
Sally contemplates her life.


When Alf finally realises something could be wrong in Sally's life, he seeks her out to find out what's going on.

Afterwards, Sally opens up and tearfully admits that Pippa is dying and she has come back to Summer Bay to be with the people she loves at this difficult timeâ¦ 

Home and Away airs Sally's return episodes from Monday, September 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans have seen show favourite Sally Fletcher return to Summer Bay this week in an emotional new storyline.

After five years away from Summer Bay, Sally is back with her daughter Pippa for a two-month stint and has told her loved ones that the schoolgirl is seriously ill with mitochondrial disease.

With Kate Ritchie - who plays Sally - in the UK this week to promote her comeback story, Digital Spy caught up with her for a chat about what's ahead.

How are you finding your time in the UK? Is it nice to have a chance to meet the British Home and Away fans?
"Absolutely. I've met a few while I've been here, actually! As we now have social media, we're able to keep in touch with fans of the show in a different way to when we first started all those years ago, but you really can't beat being here and meeting people face-to-face. We live so far away from you guys and for many years we've always known that Home and Away is very popular in the UK, but it's lovely to be here and see that first hand."

Are you visiting just for publicity work, or is it a holiday too?
"It's a few things rolled into one. Initially it was all about doing publicity for Channel 5, but it's such a long way, so you try to turn it into something else as well.

"I do radio work in Sydney so while I'm here in the UK this week, I'm filling in on the breakfast show on a station called Nova. That means working from 9pm to midnight, presenting the show from the Capital building in Leicester Square. That's been a bit crazy, I must say! Jetlag can be exhausting at the best of times, but I'm also up at the middle of the night talking about breakfast. It's all messing with my body clock, to be honest! (Laughs.)

"On top of all that, I'm catching up with some friends who live here and I'm also heading off to Dublin for a couple of days. It'd also be rude not to fit in a spot of shopping, so I'm ticking off a few boxes!"

You've said in the past that you might like to do some acting work here in the UK. Is that something you'd pursue in the near future?
"It's most certainly something that I'd like to do soon. It's definitely not a secret that I have always loved this place. The popularity of Home and Away has always made the UK a nice place to be, but it's also a place where you guys produce some incredible drama. Not only have I grown up watching it, but I continue to do so at home. 

"Most recently I couldn't wait for Broadchurch to be screened on SBS back at home, and I've also bought the DVDs. I've always watched a whole lot of UK TV. If the truth be told, I would love to be a part of that. Who knows what the future holds?"

Now that you've finished filming at Home and Away again, are you glad that you did make the decision to go back?
"Yes, I'm really glad that I went back. When the invitation first came through, I was a little hesitant to start with. I didn't know whether returning would be a good idea. I had such an emotional attachment to the show and it took me a long time to find the courage to leave, so I wondered whether going back would be a good move. 

"Then I realised that I was thinking way too much about it and I should just do something that I love. I didn't go back forever, but I revisited something that I did love for many years."

What are your thoughts on Sally's return storyline? 
"The surprising aspect has been that there's been such a wonderful response to the storyline. Sally has come back with her little daughter Pippa, who is living with mitochondrial disease. As much as that is quite a tragic story, I can only hope that it does in the UK and Ireland what it did back at home in Australia. 

"The response has been incredible to something that is such a little-known disease. The awareness that has been raised has been brilliant. Myself and Piper Morrissey, who plays Pippa, have both become involved as ambassadors for the Australian Mitochondrial Disease Foundation. We're both doing quite a bit of work with them. I knew that if I was going to go back to Home and Away, I was always going to have a great time - but there's all these other extremely rewarding things which have come from it too."

Out of the new cast members, is there anyone you particularly bonded with?
"I didn't work with her a lot, but I really enjoyed being on set with Kassandra [Clementi] who plays Maddy. Not only is she incredibly beautiful, but she is a really talented actress as well. It was really nice to work with her. I also enjoyed getting to know the young fellas. Steve Peacocke is such a delight. Of course I'd heard a great deal about him beforehand as the River Boys are extremely popular, but I didn't realise how nice they would all be. That has been lovely too."

We've heard that when Sally does eventually leave again, she makes it quite clear that she wants to come back! Is that a hint from the writers that you could return again?
"I don't know - I honestly didn't know that Sally felt like that until I read the script! I was thinking, 'This is the writers being a little bit cheeky!' (Laughs.) 

"Despite not knowing that I was going to verbalise those things, I do know Sally like the back of my hand and I know that Summer Bay will always be her home. In some ways, it's where she belongs. I'm not sure if it's where I belong as Kate, but I think it's lovely that she feels that way. I guess in my heart, wouldn't it be nice for Sally and Pippa to live in Summer Bay and have a wonderful life where Pippa is healthy? I wish all of those things for them, but I'm not sure if it's what I wish for me! We'll have to see."

Home and Away is always evolving. Did it feel like you were returning to the same show, or was it quite different?
"In some ways it definitely felt like I was going back to do a job that I'd done before, but as you said, things do change and evolve over time. Home and Away has certainly changed over the last five years while I haven't been there - not only the characters, but the locations and the way we shoot things. That's the wonderful thing, though - people continue to watch it because the show has the same heart. At the core of Home and Away it's still the same show, but it continues to renew itself and refresh which keeps it interesting."

Are you back auditioning now that you've finished filming?
"Yes, I'm back auditioning and doing lots of different things. Since I left Home and Away, I've done a lot of breakfast radio in Australia and will continue to do that. I've also been presenting - not only on TV, but also lots of big live events. I've worked in TV dramas too, so it's been quite varied and I'm guessing it will continue that way. I'm hoping next year will be another big, busy year."

Everything has turned out well for you work-wise, but did you worry at any point about being typecast as Sally?
"I didn't worry too much about that, because I thought I probably should have worried about it 15 years ago! I think that I've moved beyond those feelings, and I didn't want to leave Home and Away a day earlier than I did all those years ago. To some people, I will always be Sally - that little girl who grew up on the TV. But there are also some people who don't feel that way. In some ways it will work for me and there are some ways it will work against me, but that's just been the reality of my career - and I just have to be thankful that I worked solidly for 20 years and had a great time."

What would you say your career highlights have been?
"Home and Away has been a highlight in a very special way, because it's such a big part of who I am. I spent all of my formative years on the show and it taught me everything. But I must say that in the last five years, I feel that I've learned a great deal as well. I guess it's nice to know that you can continue to learn, no matter how old or young you are.

"The radio work has also been a highlight because it's taught me so many new skills. As far as acting goes, the first acting job I did after Home and Away was working on a drama called Underbelly. I received a nomination for that and the show did extremely well, so that has been a highlight too. It was the job that proved to me that I loved acting, I didn't just love working on Home and Away."

Are you interested in work behind the cameras too?
"I do a little bit of writing, and I also have a great interest in casting. Ultimately I'd love to produce some Australian drama. I do have lots of other interests, but it's all under the one roof - it's all in our industry. I'm busy at the moment but there's lots of other things that I'd like to do."

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Sally Fletcher's return stint comes to an end as she says goodbye to Summer Bay.

Sally (Kate Ritchie) is ready to depart the Bay as she has raised enough money to pay for her ill daughter Pippa (Piper Morrissey) to have expensive treatment over in America.

Although Sally has some doubts about leaving all of the people who care most for her, she knows that she needs to put Pippa first and proceeds with the plan.

Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) is hit hard by Sally's plans to leave, fearing that it'll be the last time he ever sees Pippa. His fears make him wary of joining everyone as they say goodbye to Sally, but in the end he does the right thing by giving her a proper send-off.

Alf spends some final quality time with Pippa and Sally
Â© Channel 5
Alf, Sally and Pippa spend quality time together


Alf says goodbye to Pippa
Â© Channel 5
Alf says goodbye to Pippa


Alf and Sally have an emotional farewell
Â© Channel 5
Alf and Sally have an emotional farewell

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, November 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## lizann

does alf ever mention sally and pippa, where they are, how pippa is doing now?

----------

kaz21 (24-04-2019)

----------

